# Boice Crane Parts (discovered in an old warehouse)



## oldnewstock (Jun 13, 2009)

Hello all, I'm not sure if this is the right place or manner to say this but, I have discovered a wealth of old new Boice Crane Tool parts and assemblies. There seems to be tables, stands, spindles, sleeves, bearings, hardware, manuals, diagrams, etc.... even some complete assemblies of some tools. I just don't know if there is any interest in all this stuff or if it will be destined to go to the scrap yard. It seems such a shame to scrap these parts if people out there are still using this equipment. If anyone out there can let me know, I would surely appreciate it. Thanks, J.B. San Diego CA


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

I see you have posted these on OWWM.org. That is the place for these. Maybe a local member will help with cataloging. I have a 1935 or 1936 BC tilting arbor tablesaw. From my research, I think this was one of their first tilting arbor saws.


----------



## iowaboy.17 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello there OldNewStock: Saw your post about Boice-Cascade. I have a BC 10" table saw that I would love to find some parts for as well as an instruction manual. Can you help??? email is [email protected]. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I just bought an old Boice-Crane 12" planer, and would sure like to have a new set of knives if you have them. The knives are 12 1/4" long and there are 3 of them. 1/8" thick, but I am trying to find the width, without removing mine. 
Possiblly other parts.


----------



## pilottraining (Aug 5, 2009)

*Boice Crane Parts*

Any table saw parts? How about table saw blades? I can have blades custom-bored, but can't find a dado set to match the 3/4" arbor on my saw. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

*dado head*

I have an old 6" dado set with 3/4" bore. There are 2 blades and three chippers. They would need to be sharpened. I think they are Boice Crane. I got them with a 1935/6 tilting arbor TS. You can also check Craftman. Their older 8" carbide tipped adjustables were 3/4" with a 5/8" bushing. You might be able to find those on CL or trade a new one for an old one with little or no use. I also have a few of those.


----------



## Cyril2 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Oldnewstock-Boice-Crane parts*

Hello. I recently purchased a Boice-Crane spindle sander. I am trying to find any spindles, rubber sleeve, table inserts etc… that I can use to refurbish this machine. Any parts for it would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## kevinlcars (Sep 7, 2009)

oldnewstock said:


> hello all, i'm not sure if this is the right place or manner to say this but, i have discovered a wealth of old new boice crane tool parts and assemblies. There seems to be tables, stands, spindles, sleeves, bearings, hardware, manuals, diagrams, etc.... Even some complete assemblies of some tools. I just don't know if there is any interest in all this stuff or if it will be destined to go to the scrap yard. It seems such a shame to scrap these parts if people out there are still using this equipment. If anyone out there can let me know, i would surely appreciate it. Thanks, j.b. San diego ca


any boice crane motors or drill press parts? Thanks,kevin


----------



## kevinlcars (Sep 7, 2009)

Ant drill press parts? Thanks,kevin


----------



## iowaboy.17 (Jun 22, 2009)

*boice-crane parts*

Hello again: I posted a reply earlier but never heard from you so I will try again. I have a BC 10" tablesaw and a bandsaw as well, and would REALLY like to hear from you to see what it is you have. I would like information and parts for the bandsaw, especially the top blade guide. Please respond to [email protected]. Thanks.


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

This was the original poster's first and only post. I think since he hasn't responded in 3 months that he posted this and dissapeared.


----------



## barbanne (Aug 5, 2010)

*re your boice crane planer*



Pirate said:


> I just bought an old Boice-Crane 12" planer, and would sure like to have a new set of knives if you have them. The knives are 12 1/4" long and there are 3 of them. 1/8" thick, but I am trying to find the width, without removing mine.
> Possiblly other parts.


I have a boice crane 12 inch planer for sale in very good condition. Would you mind telling me what you paid for yours. I am helping a friend sell a lot of old tools (a workshop full) who's husband passed.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

*BC planer*

I also have a BC 12 x 4 planer. Mine is belt drive, but I'm not sure it wasn't originally direct drive. It is on a factory stand. I am missing the belt guard. I paid $200 for mine with 3 sets of knives. The only thind I have done so far is pull, pollish, lube, and adjust the table rollers, and it cuts smooth. I'm looking for a 4" x 7/8" bore B-size pulley for the head to get the pulleys up to a more efficient size.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Barbanne and Clouseau,

Barbane, I paid $150 for my B-C planer
Didn't need anything, except setting rollers.
In the woodnet forum, there is a thread about someone wanting to buy a planer and is thinking junkbox, I mean lunchbox.
Post your planer with your area, and it will sell. 
It's worth more than $150. Depends on the area. Mine was advertised for a month at $250 and didn't sell.
It's one heck of a planer.
I assume you are selling it to get a larger planer. Can't see any other reason, unless you are getting out of woodworking, or need the space.


Clouseau, what rpm motor and current pulley size are you using?
I want to change mine to belt drive, and want to get the best cutterspeed out of it.

If you find a source for the pulleys, please post or PM me.

Thanks


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

*BC planer*

It is currently running a 3450 rpm motor with a 3" pulley and a 2.5" pully on the head. For a B-swction belt that is below the RMA recommended diametersper the info in WW Grainger Catalog. I have a 4.75" for the motor and I am going to buy a 4" for the head. That will put me a little under 4100 rpm on the head. Here are the possible outside diameter combinations:

3 & 3.5 = 4025
3.5 & 4 = 3942
3.78 & 4.5 = 4107
4 & 4.6 = 3960
4 & 4.5 = 3881
4 & 4.75 = 4096

These speeds will differ a little if you calculate with pitch diameter.

I'll probably end up buying one pulley from Fastenal since they are local and I won't need to pay shipping.

I plan on using a cogged belt, although with the larger pulleys it should not make much difference.


----------



## Art Lackey (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi there: did you say boise crane parts? I have a spindle sander too and could use some parts as well.


----------



## lenslade (Dec 8, 2010)

i have a bc 12 in planer and would like a manual for it 
it's a 1949 model that's all i know right now just cleaning it up and getting ready to use it i hope


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

These are from the OWWM.com site: http://www.owwm.com/pubs/detail.aspx?id=644
http://www.owwm.com/pubs/detail.aspx?id=707
http://www.owwm.com/pubs/detail.aspx?id=2207

Dan Coleman


----------



## Rolf Garthus (Dec 24, 2010)

*boyce crane parts discovered in old warehouse*



oldnewstock said:


> Hello all, I'm not sure if this is the right place or manner to say this but, I have discovered a wealth of old new Boice Crane Tool parts and assemblies. There seems to be tables, stands, spindles, sleeves, bearings, hardware, manuals, diagrams, etc.... even some complete assemblies of some tools. I just don't know if there is any interest in all this stuff or if it will be destined to go to the scrap yard. It seems such a shame to scrap these parts if people out there are still using this equipment. If anyone out there can let me know, I would surely appreciate it. Thanks, J.B. San Diego CA


I have a Boyce Crane Jig saw and would like a manual. May need parts as well.

Thanks.
Rolf


----------



## tbartley (Jan 1, 2011)

*BC Table Saw*

I have a 9" BC table saw. Would love to have an original motor, has a pulley that slides back and forth when you set the blade on an angle. Does anyone know where there is one ? Also could use acouple of brackets that holds the fence guide to the table.
Thanks . 
[email protected]


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

*Boice crane table saw*

I have a BC table saw, table and motor (GE) that was originally for a combo unit with a jointer, and it is available. The motor rolls left and right on rollers. I am in St. Louis, but will be headed to SW MO in mid-January.
Dan


----------



## tbartley (Jan 1, 2011)

Clouseau said:


> I have a BC table saw, table and motor (GE) that was originally for a combo unit with a jointer, and it is available. The motor rolls left and right on rollers. I am in St. Louis, but will be headed to SW MO in mid-January.
> Dan


Do you have any pictures that you could email to me?
I might be interested, but would like to see it. My email has changed and is now [email protected]
Thank you
tb


----------



## dkallery (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi I'm new here but I am working on a 1930-31 12" Boice Crane band saw I inherited from my Uncle. I need the front shields top and bottom.
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks, Denis


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

*BC table saw*

Email sent with pix.

Mine is early to mid '30's. Not sure what parts you are refering to.

Dan


----------



## dkallery (Jan 2, 2011)

Does anyone out there have an owners manual for the 12 inch Boice Crane band saw? I would be happy to pay for a decent photocopy.
Thanks, Denis
[email protected]


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

Try here: http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=111&tab=3 They may not be exactly what you need, but they should be similar. OWWM.com is now vintage machinery.org.
Dan Coleman


----------



## tacoman17 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello:
I have a Boice Crane 12 in. X 4 in. model 1000 thickness planer that I would like to find spare parts for.Do you still have anything and how do we get together on this.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

It hs been a year and a half since "oldnewstock" posted. I doubt he has been monitoring. I haven't heard of anyone on OWWM.org contacting him or buying him out. Maybe he will reamerge. I am still needing a belt cover, but I think I will just make it a wdwkg project.
Dan Coleman


----------



## dkallery (Jan 2, 2011)

Just curious - - has anyone heard from new old stock? Done any business with him?
Still looking for the covers for my 12 in band saw circa 1930-31.
Thanks, Denis


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

dkallery said:


> Just curious - - has anyone heard from new old stock? Done any business with him?
> Still looking for the covers for my 12 in band saw circa 1930-31.
> Thanks, Denis


 
Yep... I heard from him on 6/13/09.

Let me know if you here anything. :smile:


----------



## jmc_iii (Apr 27, 2011)

*Boice Crane parts*

Dear oldnewstock,
If you still have parts availabe, I need some parts for a 2300 Series Boice Crane Band saw. Thank you.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Unfortunately, oldnewstock only made one post, and that was nearly 2 years ago.

I would love to find parts for my B-C helmet head drill press


----------



## Henry s. holden (May 10, 2011)

*looking for boice crane 14" band saw prt's*

hello, i am in need of upper and lower blade gide assemably's for a 1967 boice crane model#2309 steel and wood ban saw, new or used, please contact me @ [email protected]


----------



## Reed Felton (Jul 11, 2011)

*Bioce crane spindle sander parts*

Currently doing a restoration on a Boice Crane oscilating spindle sander. Any help would be appreciated in locating the trunion gear with worm and the brass worm wheel.

Thanks,

Reed


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

*BC Parts*

Try OWWM.org. They have a BOYD section you can post a WTB ad.


----------



## Jack Ellenwood (Nov 6, 2011)

oldnewstock said:


> Hello all, I'm not sure if this is the right place or manner to say this but, I have discovered a wealth of old new Boice Crane Tool parts and assemblies. There seems to be tables, stands, spindles, sleeves, bearings, hardware, manuals, diagrams, etc.... even some complete assemblies of some tools. I just don't know if there is any interest in all this stuff or if it will be destined to go to the scrap yard. It seems such a shame to scrap these parts if people out there are still using this equipment. If anyone out there can let me know, I would surely appreciate it. Thanks, J.B. San Diego CA


 Hi I am looking for parts to a Boice Crane Co. verticle band saw I need the upper and lower wheels that the blade rides on. My machine is a 14 inch Specification no. USA 56-80-1 Man. Part #2323 Serial#347 Order#Af-33-600-9548. Can you please help me with these parts. They look like they are made of a phenolic plastic looking material. My phone # is 209-605-5743 Jack Ellenwood in Boxelder S.D.


----------



## VINNEN (Jun 21, 2012)

*Boice Crane Osillating Sander*

What are these sanders worth these days? I have one available to me but it is old and parts are not available. Condition appears good. Thanks


----------



## Reed Felton (Jul 11, 2011)

*Boice Crane Sander*

Not sure what they are worth but I have one I am restoring and need a table trunion gear and would also like to get more spindles. Willing to pay a fair price for the parts and shipping. Is the one available to you working?


----------



## ciselin (Nov 12, 2013)

*Spindle sander sleeves?*

Any 1 1/2" and 3" rubber sleeves and metal tapered shafts?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*here's what started all this*

oldnewstock 
Junior Member

Join Date: Jun 2009
Posts: 1 
 My Photos


I post! that's it. that's all. No more posts. Done. Finished. Nada. Zero. Get the picture? :sad:


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

Ciselin: There is a guy on the BOYD section of OWWM.org that makes the shafts and the fork to remove them. The rubber sleeves with the 3/4 diameter are harder to find. If you can find the #1 Morse taper shafts with a 1/2" shaft you can find the on the net.
Dan Coleman


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Did you know that it can be sliced and fried? Can be meat for dinner. Goes well with ketchup.

Another use is diced and with scrambled eggs.


----------



## hardwoodworking (Feb 19, 2014)

*Still have anything?*



oldnewstock said:


> Hello all, I'm not sure if this is the right place or manner to say this but, I have discovered a wealth of old new Boice Crane Tool parts and assemblies. There seems to be tables, stands, spindles, sleeves, bearings, hardware, manuals, diagrams, etc.... even some complete assemblies of some tools. I just don't know if there is any interest in all this stuff or if it will be destined to go to the scrap yard. It seems such a shame to scrap these parts if people out there are still using this equipment. If anyone out there can let me know, I would surely appreciate it. Thanks, J.B. San Diego CA


I just got a 3500 table saw. Wondered if you had anything for this.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

LMAO... :laughing:


----------



## hardwoodworking (Feb 19, 2014)

mdntrdr said:


> LMAO... :laughing:


Yeah, I neglected to read prior posts and the lack of original poster's response.


----------



## Trtanman (Aug 4, 2014)

Do you still have Boice Crane parts? Just picked up a lathe at an estate sale.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Trtanman said:


> Do you still have Boice Crane parts? Just picked up a lathe at an estate sale.


He hasn't been here in five years. I don't think he will see your post. You might go to http://www.owwm.org/viewforum.php?f=1&sid=785068cbf9ae9018a186523def36ca08 to get help finding the parts you need.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

Lol every few years someone drags this thread up


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)




----------

